# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Gescheurd middenrif

## karin230

Wat is precies een gescheurd middenrif, hoe kom je eraan? Met beter is nog Hoe kom je er weer vanaf en wat kun je daar het beste mee doen??

----------


## Henk Moes

Ik heb last van het midden rif of hoe zeg je dat
druk op de borst ben al twee keer behandeld voor
een vermoedelijke maagzweer als ik daar pillen
voor krijg voor de maagzweer dus ,dan is het probleem
middenrif ook over ik heb ook veel last van noem het maar
kriebel hoest ik schraap veel mijn keel.

Groet Henk

----------


## Henk Moes

Ik heb last van het midden rif of hoe zeg je dat
druk op de borst ben al twee keer behandeld voor
een vermoedelijke maagzweer als ik daar pillen
voor krijg voor de maagzweer dus ,dan is het probleem
middenrif ook over ik heb ook veel last van noem het maar
kriebel hoest ik schraap veel mijn keel.

Groet Henk

----------


## KJELL

> _Originally posted by Henk Moes_@18-03-2003, 01:47:30
> * Ik heb last van het midden rif of hoe zeg je dat
> druk op de borst ben al twee keer behandeld voor
> een vermoedelijke maagzweer als ik daar pillen
> voor krijg voor de maagzweer dus ,dan is het probleem
> middenrif ook over ik heb ook veel last van noem het maar
> kriebel hoest ik schraap veel mijn keel.
> 
> Groet Henk*


 geen cola of koolzuurhoudende dranken met suiker drinken en voldoende water  :Wink:

----------


## Kleinjan

> _Originally posted by karin230_@10-03-2003, 16:29:27
> * Wat is precies een gescheurd middenrif, hoe kom je eraan? Met beter is nog Hoe kom je er weer vanaf en wat kun je daar het beste mee doen??*


 Ik heb een scheurtje in mijn middenrif, en al vele malen in het ziekenhuis geweest echter de klachten worden erger.
Vooral na het sporten(tennis) heb ik dagen pijn op de borst.
Op verschillende plaatsen, ook aan de zijkanten van de borst onder de armen.
Ook heb ik veel last van terugkomend eten na de maaltijd.

----------


## Gast: linda

Kan iemand mij vertellen of het middenrif (en de zure oprispingen) ook iets te maken kunnen hebben met benauwdheid?
groetjes en vast bedankt,
linda

----------


## Gast: ton

volgens de arts in het ziekenhuis in zwijndrecht kwam die benauwdheid in mijn geval niet van het scheurtje van 4 cm maar ze zei van een galsteen van 16mm die wordt er eerdaags uitgehaald en dan weet ik het.  :Wink:

----------


## Gast: monique

<_< beste Ton,

zat ff op de side te speuren..en las je mail. Weet je al iets meer ivm je middenrif. mijn pa heeft een scheurtje in het middenrif..al jaren. Hij is alleen het weekend met ernstig pijn op de borst afgevoerd naar het ZH. hele dag hartbewaking..niets aan de hand, alles oke. Maar hij blijft die pijn houden, het begon met bukken ivm schoenen aantrekken. Wel werd hij erg misselijk, maar verder heeft hij geen klachten, en voeld zich goed. Alles is zo vaag op internet.......soms is het fijn om even iets te vragen aan iemand, die ook die kachten heeft. 
Hopleijk vind je het niet vervelend, ik heb maar een pappie.
groetjes Monique

----------


## Leo

Weet iemand waar ik nog meer informatie hierover kan vinden?

Thanks!

----------


## clarijs

> Ik heb last van het midden rif of hoe zeg je dat
> druk op de borst ben al twee keer behandeld voor
> een vermoedelijke maagzweer als ik daar pillen
> voor krijg voor de maagzweer dus ,dan is het probleem
> middenrif ook over ik heb ook veel last van noem het maar
> kriebel hoest ik schraap veel mijn keel.
> 
> Groet Henk



Ik heb al 8 jaar last van chronische keelpijn (brandend, scherpend gevoel achter in mijn keel/ gehemelte). 

Na jaren van zoeken naar de oorzaak was mijn laatste hoop het verwijderen van mijn amandelen. Een grote teleurstelling, het is er nog steeds. Nu ben ik laatst bij een alternatieve geneeskundige geweest, zij kon aan de hand van mijn bloed zien dat ik een scheurtje in mijn middenrif heb. Nu ik op internet hierover aan het lezen ben,begin ik steeds meer te geloven dat ik ihet meer in deze richting moet zoeken. Echter ik heb geen last van mijn darmen of steken in mijn borst (alleen als ik erg gespannen ben). Hebben anderen toevallig ook last van een brandend gevoel in hun keel?

----------


## clarijs

> Ik heb al 8 jaar last van chronische keelpijn (brandend, scherpend gevoel achter in mijn keel/ gehemelte). 
> 
> Na jaren van zoeken naar de oorzaak was mijn laatste hoop het verwijderen van mijn amandelen. Een grote teleurstelling, het is er nog steeds. Nu ben ik laatst bij een alternatieve geneeskundige geweest, zij kon aan de hand van mijn bloed zien dat ik een scheurtje in mijn middenrif heb. Nu ik op internet hierover aan het lezen ben,begin ik steeds meer te geloven dat ik ihet meer in deze richting moet zoeken. Echter ik heb geen last van mijn darmen of steken in mijn borst (alleen als ik erg gespannen ben). Hebben anderen toevallig ook last van een brandend gevoel in hun keel?


Ik benieuwd naar andere verhalen.

----------


## sutton

> Wat is precies een gescheurd middenrif, hoe kom je eraan? Met beter is nog Hoe kom je er weer vanaf en wat kun je daar het beste mee doen??


Hoi allemaal,
Ik weet sinds 2 weken dat ik een scheurtje in mijn middenrif heb. Meestal is het aangeboren.Het is de beschermer van je maag.
Ze opereren het niet ivm de risico's.
Ik heb omeprazol,duspatalin, en amitryptiline gekregen en het werkt goed.
Meerdere malen per dag eten is goed (kleine hoeveelheden) en weinig suikers nemen. Water en thee is het beste.
shihatsu therapie werkt ook.

----------


## charlotte1

goedenmorgen allen,
Ik heb alle berichten gelezen over gescheurd middenrif.Is dat hetzelfde als een borsthernia?Onze arts vertelde mijn man dat hij dat had.Echter zijn klachten zijn niet dat hij pijn heeft, hij is niet benauwd, niet misselijk en overdag geen last.
"snachts om ca. 3 of 4 uur wordt hij wakker en voelt hij zich vreselijk onwel en een ververlend naar gevoel precies in zijn middenrif, nogmaals geen pijn niks, het enige wat hij kan zeggen is, ik voel me vreselijk rot, maar overdag totaal geen last en het gebeurt soms een nacht in de week en soms meerdere keren. Heeft een van jullir dat ook weleens gehad?

----------


## Niekje

Goeden middag, Hopelijk heeft iedereen een fijn weekend.
Ik heb ook een middenrif breuk(je) dat wil zeggen dat bij mij de slokdarm open staat en ik soms als ik te pittig eet of te vettig dat ik slokdarm krampen krijg en dat voelt een beetje als galstenen of alsof je een hartaanval hebt.
Mijn moeder heeft dit ook en mijn tante, zij zijn beiden in belgie geopereerd via kleine sneetjes in de buik 1 links 1 rechts en er is toen een soort matje gelegd over dat middenrif en nu is het zo dat het middenrif zich daarmee perfect heeft vergroeid dus een nieuw middenrif.
Ikzelf moet ook geloven aan deze ingreep maar als dat ervoor zorgt dat ik daarmee voorkom dat het 1 erger wordt en 2 zorgt het ervoor dat ik die klachten nooit meer zou hebben. Ik ben bang voor de narcose en denk er nu een maand ongeveer over maar ga langzaam toch maar eens met de chirurg praten  :Wink: 
Hopelijk hebben jullie hier iets aan
Groetjes
Fijn weekend

----------


## Viooltje

Hallo allemaal 

Ik lees hier over een breuk van het middenrif
Ik heb dat al meer san 20 jaar
Heb ook last van kriebel in mijn keel en soms s'nachts wel en een benauwd gevoel 
Ik krijg Omoprazol voor zuurbranden
Maar verder is er denk ik niet veel aan te doen
Geen zware dingen tillen en met eten er op passen dat je niet teveel tegelijk eet.

Groetjes Viooltje

----------


## h.kersten

Hoi allemaal,

Mijn naam is Henk. Ik ben afgelopen woensdag bij de dokter geweest i.v.m. aanhoudende klachten in de maagstreek. De arts vermoed nu een maagzweer. Ik heb maagzuurremmers: omeprazol gekregen (helpen nog niet echt tot nu toe) en ik moest bloedprikken op een bacterie: helicobacter pylori (heb ik dus nog geen uitslag van). Vrijdag moet ik terugkomen op het spreekuur.
Als ik jullie berichten zo lees komen echter veel klachten die ik heb overeen:
*Druk op borstbeen/ maagstreek en straalt uit naar rug op zelfde hoogte. Is een scherpe pijn, welke ik de laatste weken dagelijks heb. Daarvoor de afgelopen jaren zo nu en dan.
*Last van keelpijn, pijn bij slikken, brood gaat soms moeilijk.
*Soms ook lichte pijn onder ribben, links en rechts in buik.
*Vaak oprispingen met soms een vieze smaak.
*Als de pijn het ergst is dan lijk ik ook even benauwd (deze valt me dus in jullie verhalen het meest op!)
*Vaak een licht misselijk gevoel, hele lichte neiging/gevoel van overgeven, maar dat hoef ik dus nooit.

Al met al zou ik dus ook een scheurtje in het middenrif kunnen hebben. Hoe wordt dat vastgesteld, welke onderzoeken zijn daarvoor.

Bedankt alvast voor jullie reacties.
Groetjes Henk

----------


## Déylanna

hoi H.Kersten

Een scheurtje in je middenrif kunnen ze vaststellen door een simpele rontgenfoto.
Vraag eens aan je huisarts of er gekeken kan worden naar een eventueel scheurtje.

Sterkte
Déylanna

----------


## middenrifje

Vandaag is vastgesteld d.m.v een gastroscopie (= slang in je slokdarm met camera ) dat ik een scheurtje heb in mijn middenrif, met het gevolg dat mijn maagklep niet meer goed sluit. Op onregelmatige momenten krijg ik heftige pijnen onder in de slokdarm. De uitleg is nu dat dit al lang gaande is en ik inmiddels een ( zgn. brandvlek heb van 6 cm , veroorzaakt door lekkend maagzuur ), ze gaan eerst een poging doen met medicijnen. Mijn advies is derhalve, gaat zo snel mogelijk naar je huis -(arts) bij regelmatige zuuroprispingen

----------


## cindy04

Hallo, ik heb ook al sinds 5 maanden last van een brandend gevoel in mijn keel. Het is begonnen met een verkoudheid en daarna niet meer weggegaan. Heb toen gestoomd met Rhino caps en mentol neusspray gebruikt. Het is net alsof je een heet snoepje hebt gegeten, maar dan de hele dag door. Soms is het weleens een dag weg, maar de volgende dag is het weer terug. Heb niet het idee dat het maagzuur is, want heb verder geen oprispingen of zoiets. Ben al paar keer bij dokter geweest, maar die weet het ook niet. Ga morgen weer, want ik word er gek van.

----------


## deregt

medelotgenoten 
laat jullie niet gek maken door allerij praatjes van artsen aan een gescheurt middenrif is echt wel wat te doen zelf loop ik al ruim 30 jaar met dit probleem ,en na lange tijd wordt ik 24 juni geopereerd door dr broeders in amersfoort een van de beste artsen.op het moment licht de site er uit maar hier de link van een ander forum waar je echt meer te wten komt.
veel sucses allemaal hoop dat lullie er wat aan hebben.

groeten E de Regt

http://forum.dokter.nl
www.doktor.nl

----------


## jackieshot

> Ik heb al 8 jaar last van chronische keelpijn (brandend, scherpend gevoel achter in mijn keel/ gehemelte). 
> 
> Na jaren van zoeken naar de oorzaak was mijn laatste hoop het verwijderen van mijn amandelen. Een grote teleurstelling, het is er nog steeds. Nu ben ik laatst bij een alternatieve geneeskundige geweest, zij kon aan de hand van mijn bloed zien dat ik een scheurtje in mijn middenrif heb. Nu ik op internet hierover aan het lezen ben,begin ik steeds meer te geloven dat ik ihet meer in deze richting moet zoeken. Echter ik heb geen last van mijn darmen of steken in mijn borst (alleen als ik erg gespannen ben). Hebben anderen toevallig ook last van een brandend gevoel in hun keel?


Ik had ook al jaren last van keelpijn totdat ik (ik ben zangeres) bij de kno arts kwam omdat ik een poliep op mijn stembanden had.Daar ontdekte hij dat dit door maagzuur gekomen was, ik bleek ook een scheurtje in middenrif te hebben waardoor het maagzuur snachts in mijn keel terugliep..
heb nu nexium, waardoor het zuur minder zuur wordt en mijn bed aan het hoofdeinde wat omhoog gezet.
heb nog regelmatig keelpijn helaas...scheurtje is niet te verhelpen, tenzij je daarvoor een operatie ondergaat, maar die techniek van deze operatie staat nog in de kinderschoenen, helaas..

----------


## J.erry

Hoi allemaal,

Ik heb al jaren een scheurtje in mijn middenrif, en heb er eigenlijk nooit zoveel last van gehad. Maar delaatste maanden wordt het steeds erger. Ik heb nu nexium, dat werkt goed tegen maagzuur.

Alleen was mijn maagzuur niet mijn grootste probleem. Ook heb ik geen last van pijnen. Mijn probleem is dat ik heel slecht kan eten, en dat ik mijn eten weer uit braak. Hoeveel honger ik ook heb, of wat ik eet maakt weinig uit. Als ik teveel eet komt het bijna altijd retour.

Is er iemand die dit ook heeft? En zijn er eventueel nog wat tips voor?

Bij voorbaat dank.

----------


## j63

Ik heb al jaren een gescheurd middenrif...maagzuur komt tot stembanden omhoog hetgeen poliepen heeft veroorzaakte in het verleden (Weggehaald inmiddels.) Na nieuwe controle vandaag bleek dat de stembanden weer rood waren en ga nu via arts verwijzing proberen te krijgen naar dr.Broeders in Amersfoort. Heb zeer positieve reacties uit eerste hand van ex-patiënten dus heb weer goede hoop...
Heb in verleden Nexium geslikt (12 kilo aangekomen in 6 weken dus nu Omeprazol....Biopten genomen van maagzweren en uitslag zal volgende week binnen zijn...Ongeacht die uitslag wil ik maagklep gerepareerd hebben en eindelijk eens van alle pijnen en stemband problemen af zijn...Biopten werden genomen onder narcose maar helaas bleek die niet diep genoeg te werken want maakte het bewust mee...Niet NICE maar wel mee te leven...één dag later voel ik niks meer (dankzij Omeprazol??)...Dus al met al...heb je gevoel altijd je keel te moeten schrapen (Maagzuur dat te ver omhoog komt in geval van gescheurd middenrif) , aanhoudende heesheid en elke dag maagzuur dan is het een optelsommetje...SUCCES...;-)

----------


## plokkie

Ik heb sinds een jaar vaak last bij het slikken, lijkt wel of het blijft hangen, ik moet dan even gaan staan, dan zakt het en kan ik weer verder eten.
Kan dit ook een breuk/ scheurtje in het middenrif zijn?

----------

